
Roswell UFO a Soviet mission to panic U.S. - bjonathan
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/05/atomic-area-51.php
======
cafard
I heard this woman on "Fresh Air". Somebody at the CIA, probably after James
J. Angelton had tied the agency in knots, set a rule that people could work in
counter-intelligence only so long, since the work eventually affected their
judgment. I think that the author may have spent a bit long on her book.

